# When can I release the baby Molly into the regular tank?



## livvy143 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi all,
We unexpectedly discovered baby fry after buying mollies and guppies almost 2 months ago. We scooped them all up and put them in a breeding net... Most of them died but one survived. It is almost 2 months old ( born the week before Thanksgiving). We have decided it is a Molly but I'm not sure when to release it into the tank with the other fish. I wouldn't care but the Molly had more fry so my husband would like to put those into the net now before they get eaten. We have 2 guppies, one adult Molly, 2 tetras, 1 rainbow shark and one huge plecostomus who only comes out at night. The baby is about an inch. Any advice would be much appreciated! We are very new at this aquarium thing and finally all the fish seem to be a happy state ( after we got past the early learning curve)! Thanks!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

If he/she is an inch long then it should be more than fine by now, i let mine in at haf an inch when there bigger than the fish in the tanks mouths


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Do you have lots of plants or hiding places? I raised fry in a community tank with plenty of plants to hide in. Not all made it to adulthood, but enough survived to overpopulate my tank within a year!


----------

